# Nub Cameroon 460 Cigar Review - Finger Burner in the Worst Sense of the Term



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has all the most annoying aspects covered: it burns hot, quick, and uneven. I find the smoking time comparisons to be totally exagerated...

Read the full review here: Nub Cameroon 460 Cigar Review - Finger Burner in the Worst Sense of the Term


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Huh...I just smoked one of these and really enjoyed it. Flavor was amazing and the construction/burn was very high quality. Lasted me about as long as a Short Story, which is what I was expecting. Sorry you had a bad experience with it...on my end, the taste alone was enough to make me want more.


----------

